# Yes! We've joined the club.



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

After about a year of mulling it over, taking a test ride, scouring "for sale" ads, wavering back and forth over whether or not to buy new...

We found our perfect first tandem at the bike swap. Since we were volunteering at the swap we got an hour jump on the rest of the shoppers and stuck a "sold" sign on our new baby. We could have resold it 10 times over the course of the day.



















We're primarily an MTB couple so we were looking for something with fat tires. We took it home, adjusted some stuff, and swapped the slicks for some knobbies. So far we did a 10 mile ride on mixed pavement and easy trails to get the feel for it, a quick 5 miler all on dirt to get a feel for how things go when we feel aggressive, and an 8 miler with the BOB in tow hauling 50 lbs of cat liter and food. 

We're both surprised with how smoothly things have gone so far. Hopefully today or tomorrow the UPS man will deliver our clipless pedals, new brake pads, and some other goodies. If it doesn't rain we're shooting for a 40 mile ride in the mountains this weekend! 

I can't think of a better anniversary present - even if it did come 3 months early.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the "Bikes with the Correct Ratio of Seats to Wheels" club! :thumbsup: 

Are you going to keep your half bikes?


----------



## PMK (Nov 8, 2008)

MB1 said:


> Welcome to the "Bikes with the Correct Ratio of Seats to Wheels" club! :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to keep your half bikes?


Unicycles...Seriously nice find and should give plenty of happiness per mile.

Honestly, while we love our Co-Motion and seeing pavement roll beneath us, riding singletrack on a tandem is a hoot. 

My wife is not bashful about admitting her favorite bike is the 98 MT3000. The Co-Mo is a near second.

PK


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

*aw shoot*

Well, it didn't rain but it looks like we'll have to put our first "real" tandem ride on hold for a while.

My yard at 7:45 this morning.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

dir-t said:


> Well, it didn't rain but it looks like we'll have to put our first "real" tandem ride on hold for a while.
> 
> My yard at 7:45 this morning.


Lame excuse. HTFU. Go ride!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Doh! Shoulda just bought a two handled snow shovel.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Doh! Shoulda just bought a two handled snow shovel.


No need for that. My stoker actually enjoys shovelling and mowing. 

The snow did melt enough for us to go for a 35 mile ride on dirt roads/pavement. It was fun but we really started to feel the burn on those last 5 miles. We'll have some work to do before entering the tandem century we want to ride this summer.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Tandem century? Paved, isn`t it? If it is, are you going to put the slicks back on?


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Tandem century? Paved, isn`t it? If it is, are you going to put the slicks back on?


*Definately* putting the slicks back on for that. 

I can't say that we felt much slower on the road with the knobbies compared to the slicks but those slicks just ride so much smoother. In fact, I think a big reason why we felt so fatigued at the end of our ride this weekend was because of the vibration of the knobbies on pavement (and the sections of dirt road) coupled with the fact that neither of us got out of the saddle and stood to stretch etc as much as we do on our "half bikes".

It was kind of ironic that we were looking for 2 things at the bike swap - a tandem MTB and some 26" slicks for my wife's town bike. Her town bike is an old hardtail mtb that really didn't need the knobbies we had mounted on it. We got everything we were looking for in one purchase and then switched the tires between the two bikes.


----------

